# Rear Brake Problem 98 Sentra XE



## fr33kachu (Jul 8, 2002)

I am having a problem with my rear brakes on the passenger side. I have a 98 XE Sentra with the stock drums in the back. The problem I am having is when ever I brake real hard I hear a loud popping noise and you can feel it popping. I am not sure what it is but it's driving me insane. Can someone please help?
Thanks
Karl


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Does that "popping" noise happen once or multiple times? If the latter is the case, how often does it happen? And finally, what does it feel like (pulling forwards and back, rear wheels jumping, etc)?


----------



## fr33kachu (Jul 8, 2002)

it feels like the rear wheel is jumping and the noise sounds like its going the same speed as the car, as i slow down the so does the popping noise


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Check the brake shoe thickness, clean off them off, and have the drums checked for runoff. Since it's a popping rather than a thumping noise, you may also want to check/rebuild the wheel cylinders in the rear drums. But check the wheel drums and shoes first.


----------



## fr33kachu (Jul 8, 2002)

did the b14 se-r come with rear discs? would i be better off just buying that setup and putting it on?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

If you're going to discs, there's two options. One is to hack and slash a SE-R (which had 4 wheel disc brakes) rear axle and fit it on your car. The other is the new Fastbrakes rear disc conversion, which costs about 265 + the cost of calipers and pads. Neither are cheap, but if you road race, it's very nice to have.

Whether you should upgrade or stay with drums is really your call. Most of the braking on our cars is done on the front anyway, so you can usually get away with just good pads, steel lines, and good fluids for more than adequate braking power on the street. But it really doesn't cost much to have your drums resurfaced or to replace your rear brake shoes... So really, it's your call.


----------



## fr33kachu (Jul 8, 2002)

Hmm.. well I will explore my options, either way it will have to wait, i have some otherbills that will come first. I appreciate all the info. You have been very helpful. Thanks. 
Karl


----------

